# My Little Flower Girls (Picture)



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My babies were in their uncle's wedding last month and I'm just now getting around to sharing the pics. Aren't they cute? They got a big kick out of wearing their "princess" dresses.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

adorable!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

They look so cute! Very nice pic.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

They are beautiful.  Love the dresses and the flowers in their hair.  Lovely Lovely little girls.  They look like angels!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. We had fun and took pictures until the kiddies got cranky.


----------

